# Main > News >  Getting back to normal?

## Robbie

Things seem to be slowly starting to get back to normal around here.  I of course still have a few kinks to work out, and the theme isn't 100% yet.  (I'm struggling with how to best integrate the title image).  Now we just have to get our activity levels back up to par.  This is where you all come in.

Be sure to take advantage of our Monthly Challenges, they are a great way to keep you active in the community as well as keep your mapping skills up to date.

Also, don't forget that while communities centered around specific software titles such as Dundjinni and CC3 may be larger and more active than this community; we still present you with a larger view of what mapping is all about since we bring all of that together.  This can't happen without all of you helping.  Your donations and dedication have brought us this far, now lets take the mapping community by storm all of us!

----------

